# pa2v2 or cmoy or mini3



## sl_guy

Hello everyone,
 I'm new to the portable amp scene and I have decided 2 go with 3 choices:
 1. PA2V2 from Gary
 2. CMOY from ebay (juice2214 is the seller. He uses opamp 2227)
 3. Mini3 DIY kit

 I have an ipod with LOD cable

 My budget is $100 or less so if anyone has a better recommendation, please let me know


----------



## rwest1389

I have and love the mini3. I used to have a meier move, but downgraded to free up some cash. I had some time to compare the two, and the move was better, but not by much. The mini3 is just a great value. 

 Ive tried a MINT, which is a lot like a cmoy, and quite frankly, I didn't think it helped sq that much. I also haven't tried the pa2v2, but I honestly don't think it would compete with the mini3 from what I've read. If you can DIY, go that route. If not, you might be able to snag a used mini3 for under 100. I really think its worth it. It adds a lot of depth to your music, as well as weight and range of bass. It has a very nice warm and pleasing sound while retaining detail thats only beat when you move to the next tier of portable amps (IMO of course).


----------



## Clutz

Mini^3 should compete with several expensive commercial portable amps. I'd definitely go with a Mini^3- no question, hands down.


----------



## mudkip

get the pa2v2. amazing.


----------



## Nonchalance

CMOY is nothing more than a volume boost. So choose between the remaining two.


----------



## robjrock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nonchalance* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CMOY is nothing more than a volume boost. So choose between the remaining two._

 

I'll admit to being a relative noob to portable headphone amps, but I'm not sure everyone would agree with that statement. True, the other two are generally regarded as better than a Cmoy - but lots of people rate a well built Cmoy with a quality op amp as much more than a volume boost. I've read about people who have 'gone back' to their old Cmoy after shuffling through more expensive amps, finding the simple circuitry beneficial to a fun, enjoyable and musical sound...

 I'm not saying they're the greatest, and obviously much of their appeal comes from the fact many people build a Cmoy themselves, usually pretty cheaply. I'm just saying don't write it off all together...


----------



## stasher1

If you've got $100 to play with, why are you looking at one of the cheapest prebuilt cmoys? I'm sure 'juice2214' has plenty of satisfied customers, but from what I've read, 'biosciencegeek' and 'three3three3' (JDS Labs) offer nicer units for a little more money. Having seen pics of all three with their lids up, the 'juice2214' cmoy doesn't appear as tidy and professional as the other two. 

*juice2214*






*biosciencegeek*






*three3three3 (JDS Labs)*






 I ordered the cMoyBB v2.02 from JDS Labs and should have it by the end of the week. Sometime next week I'll be able to offer a comparison between it and the PA2V2.


----------



## yeahx

Those last ones are pretty great looking. Don't forget the Penguin. I think they are still available. They are pretty solid and according to some they sound as good as amps double the price.


----------



## qusp

mini^3 nothing more to say it performs p[retty close to many amps in the $200+ range if well built. but if you must go cmoy, BSG


----------



## TzeYang

I fixed the Penguinamp before and it has an AD8397 amplifier with LM6171 splitting the rails. (i don't see any TLE2426 though, so the advertisement is misleading)

 It should rank pretty close to the Mini3. I'm pretty sure however, the Mini3 is more stable than the Penguinamp. The penguinamp does not use any proper compensation at all and I doubt it outputs perfect square wave response.


----------



## robjrock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TzeYang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I fixed the Penguinamp before and it has an AD8397 amplifier with LM6171 splitting the rails. (i don't see any TLE2426 though, so the advertisement is misleading)

 It should rank pretty close to the Mini3. I'm pretty sure however, the Mini3 is more stable than the Penguinamp. The penguinamp does not use any proper compensation at all and I doubt it outputs perfect square wave response._

 

Sorry for off(ish) topic question, but how does the Penguins AD8397 sound compared to the more common op amps (OPA2227, OPA2132 etc) - I actually have one lying around but mounting it onto an adapter takes patience and courage...


----------



## Kees

Why did nobody stop to ask: "for what headphones?"

 PA2V2 is terrific for Grados.
 I don't know about the other ones.


----------



## Tightwad

Hard to go wrong with the Mini^3 for $100 (more for fancy end plates). I built one of each (power and extended runtime) to see which I liked for use on my Motorcycle.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Mini3 gets my vote. I spent a total of $110 for the kit with the fancy plates and thumb screws. It was pretty simple to put together. Minus the crossfeed it lacks, it gives my Xenos X1HA-EPC a nice run,plus it's half the size. Hmmm, I may just let the Xenos go.


----------



## onezerosix141

so, i'm about the same place with the thread starter. i want small amp & was looking @ cmoy but never got started on it.

 my basic use be with my macbook pro & iphone/ipod. 

 headphone i've been using is ksc75 which i've been thinking about recabling since i started trolling this forum... and the 75ohm resistor thing that i have no idea how to do >.>

 so, what's the most recommended choice?


----------



## cck5

id say mini3 in that price if you could bump up your limit to about 160 you could get a nice corda headsix.


----------



## onezerosix141

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cck5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_id say mini3 in that price if you could bump up your limit to about 160 you could get a nice corda headsix._

 

i haven't looked into that. where can i get some info?


----------



## Mr.Sh0eWax

Not to hijack, but what's the place to get Mini3 kits? Glass Jar?


----------



## lwells

The JDS labs Cmoy is terrific!


----------



## limpidglitch

Anyone care to elaborate on _why_ the mini3 would be the better choice?

 To me it seems like it's mainly because the mini3 is more widely distributed. How many of you here that recommends the mini3 have actually listened to a pa2v2?
 I have no experience with either, and are thus genuinely interested in some informed opinions about them.


----------



## onezerosix141

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone care to elaborate on why the mini3 would be the better choice?

 To me it seems like it's mainly because the mini3 is more widely distributed. How many of you here that recommends the mini3 have actually listened to a pa2v2?
 I have no experience with either, and are thus genuinely interested in some informed opinions about them._

 

 ditto ^_^


----------



## andrewmorio

I have mini^3,PA2V2,and 7 different Cmoy versions.For clarity and power choose the Mini^3. It's definitely a class up from the others. For the best value choose the PA2Va2.Its does almost all of Mini^3 strengths and battery length is outstanding.


----------



## limpidglitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrewmorio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have mini^3,PA2V2,and 7 different Cmoy versions.For clarity and power choose the Mini^3. It's definitely a class up from the others. For the best value choose the PA2Va2.Its does almost all of Mini^3 strengths and battery length is outstanding._

 

Would you say that if you were to use it with sensitive low Z headphones/IEMs, like Grado mentioned by Kees, the differences would be more evened out?


----------



## TheRookie52

im enjoying this thread, anymore opinions??????


----------



## luckybaer

PA2v2 + KSC-75 is my budget combo that I take with me when I might get messy or trip and fall (lol). They work well together for me.


----------



## luckybaer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onezerosix141* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i haven't looked into that. where can i get some info?_

 

Google Meier Audio. The owner has a great rep around here and produces amps for a variety of needs and budgets. I'm contemplating making a purchase of a Move or XXS myself.


----------



## Eric_C

Hello all, am necro-ing an old thread to seek some answers on the same topic:
  For use with DT 880 (250Ω) and HD 25-1 II, would the PA2V2 or CMoy (specifically, the CMoy BB) be a better "for fun" amp?


----------



## Eric_C

Nevermind, decided to go with PA2V2 due to builder's excellent service.


----------



## Fonzi03

tightwad said:


> Hard to go wrong with the Mini^3 for $100 (more for fancy end plates). I built one of each (power and extended runtime) to see which I liked for use on my Motorcycle.


 
  
  
 Which did you like better?? I just bought some AX60s for riding and would like an amp to power them and have been looking into building the power one


----------

